# Bought 160 pounds of BARF food and....



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

He won't eat it????

As the kids these days say.."for realzzzz SMH".

Had to go out and get an emergency bag of TOTW.

Common issue? Help!

The older two dogs broke the sound barrier clearing their bowls. So it is just my 5 1/2 month old GSD pup that turned a nose up at it.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Wait until he is really hungry. Or do the bones hurt his shedding and incoming teeth?


----------



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

Had the same problem when i started Barf Diet but now my Gsd 16 week pup is eating 4 lbs of meat daily , raw chicken thighs , beef hearts , liver ,cow tongue . pork etc , its takes time to ween them but they will eat when hungry , i will pics up soon , still a novice at these things .


----------



## d4mmo (Mar 27, 2013)

wait until he gets hungry. he will eat it.
cook it under high temp for 20 seconds. cooked meat smells alot more then raw. that will trigger his senses


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried cooked chicken...no dice! So , I won;t feed him any kibble this a.m and see how he feels about things around dinner time ? 

He is teething , but has no problem chewing his bone , shredding his toys , crushing sticks. 

I think he thinks it is not appetizing ?? lol


----------



## WolfgangvonBonz (Oct 3, 2006)

etorres said:


> Had the same problem when i started Barf Diet but now my Gsd 16 week pup is eating 4 lbs of meat daily , raw chicken thighs , beef hearts , liver ,cow tongue . pork etc , its takes time to ween them but they will eat when hungry , i will pics up soon , still a novice at these things .


Holy bat dogman, 4 lbs a day at 16 weeks that seems like a lot, my guy
is 7 years old , 90 lbs and eats all the same stuff but only 1 lb twice a day
and his weight is perfect.

Watch out for blot. feed twice a day and keep him quiet for at least 1 to 2
hours after eating. Blot is NO joke its a killer !!!!!!!


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh , it is for all 3 dogs  The pup is suppose to get 1.8 pounds per day ( between 3 and 4 % of his body weight per day ), the other two are grown and get about 2 pounds total per day ( between 2 to 3 % of their body weight) . They are 90 pounds and 125- 130 pounds.

When I was a teen my GSD died of bloat. It was awful. My parents were away , I had a party , and it turns out people were sneaking him food . He over ate hotdogs and hamburgers ( and I never gave him table food) . Woke up to find my dog had died overnight . I lost a few friends over that. I loved that dog to bits , was a bit type A over him..my so called friends thought it was funny to feed him behind my back.


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh , I see , you were referring to the other poster..yes , 4 pounds per day is what you would feed a 100 pound puppy under a year old . I'll assume your 16 week old is not 100 pounds


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh , and he will eat the OM but not RMB . Do I need to buy a grinder?!?!?!?


----------



## rgrey (Jul 30, 2013)

OM is smelly, probably triggers his nibble reflex. RMB tend to not have a smell (at least one I can smell) so I've had dogs look at it like it was poison unless it was freshly butchered and the blood smell was still strong. You could try making fresh cuts along the meaty sections to get more scent going, or pouring some hot water over it to bring out the oils. I've heard sprinkling with salt works too (they start licking the salt and get a taste of the meat) but I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

WolfgangvonBonz said:


> Holy bat dogman, 4 lbs a day at 16 weeks that seems like a lot, my guy
> is 7 years old , 90 lbs and eats all the same stuff but only 1 lb twice a day
> and his weight is perfect.
> 
> ...


 
fokai , he he its 2lbs in morning 5am and 2lbs evening 6pm i triedto feed smaller portions but he will bark and grab his feeding bowl and bring i to me if e wants more . he is not over wieght at 16 weeks he is 39lbs now very tall and muscular , he other siblings from same litter are just a big as he actually bigger , will but down his portions too 2lbs daily i hate for something to happen to him . thanks


----------



## Oisin's Aoire (Jun 17, 2013)

Yeah , sometimes they act like they are starving even though they are fed well lol

How many times per day does he go #2 , and what is the consistency of his stools( are they soft or is he constipated )? Basically , his weight , health , and stooling quality is the best indicator for proper feeding amounts


----------



## bellagriff (Jul 1, 2012)

I would cut down his food from four pounds gradually and see how his body reacts. Stool consistency is a great indicator, but also pay attention to meat covering his ribs. As you probably know, you should be able to feel them readily, but not see them too easily.

When we started raw feeding our puppy, she was about 4 months old. At one point we were giving her 3.5 pounds, which was way too much. She was not over weight at all, but we gradually (and quickly) brought her down to 2 pounds per day. She is currently eating somewhere between 1.75-2 pounds per day, which is perfect for her unless she is running around like crazy at my parents or in-laws houses.


----------

